

AngularJS: Advanced Topics - martinchavez
https://github.com/MartinChavez/AngularJS-Advanced-Topics

======
martinchavez
AngularJS : Advanced Topics

A project aimed to help the user master AngularJS advanced topics. Each unit
contains a tutorial with concepts, examples and best practices.

Topics:

\- Routing and ($routeProvider and $routeParams) \- Directives ($scope and
Scope) \- Directives (Require and Link attributes) \- Services (Factory
Pattern and $resource) \- Provider Service Pattern

